# empty NPL



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

im starting to get the emply NPL, i heard that your routers IP has to be in the DNS settings on the tivo. in TWP the DNS setting is my routers IP. is that right?
what else can i do to fix this? thanks.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Not necessarily, depends on your network setup. Mine is the DSL modems IP address. You need to verify what your DNS(s) is/are.


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

try setting 4.2.2.2 as your DNS in TWP.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The DNS setting would be your router's IP, assuming your router has the real DNS numbers set in it. You can also just find out what your ISP's DNS IP's are and use them.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

ttodd1 said:


> Not necessarily, depends on your network setup. Mine is the DSL modems IP address. You need to verify what your DNS(s) is/are.


in TWP under network setting, in the DNS server field is DOES say my routers IP.

ill try the 4.2.2.2.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Arcady said:


> The DNS setting would be your router's IP, assuming your router has the real DNS numbers set in it. You can also just find out what your ISP's DNS IP's are and use them.


Not all routers act as a DNS proxy. The Zipper sets DNS to the router IP by default, so if you have slow NPL, chances are you need a different DNS. You can either find your actual DNS, or try 4.2.2.2.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

4.2.2.2 will work unless GTE is having problems. I usually find it better to use a local DNS server.

BTW, you can use any of these if you need a global DNS:
4.2.2.1
4.2.2.2
4.2.2.3
4.2.2.4
4.2.2.5
4.2.2.6


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

danny7481 said:


> in TWP under network setting, in the DNS server field is DOES say my routers IP.
> 
> ill try the 4.2.2.2.


As rbautch said not all routers act as a DNS proxy (as mine doesn't), this was the default. You could go to one of your pcs and at the command prompt type _ipconfig /all_ (depending on windows version of course) and see what it is using as the DNS and use that for your Tivo.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Not only that, but some routers that DO do DNS proxy do it badly. So even if your router does DNS proxy, it's probably better to use a real DNS IP.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

ttodd1 said:


> As rbautch said not all routers act as a DNS proxy (as mine doesn't), this was the default. You could go to one of your pcs and at the command prompt type _ipconfig /all_ (depending on windows version of course) and see what it is using as the DNS and use that for your Tivo.


when i typed ipconfig /all it said it was using my routers ip


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

If you go into your routers admin area, the DNS IP addresses should be set in the router setup.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

wscannell said:


> If you go into your routers admin area, the DNS IP addresses should be set in the router setup.


found it, but its some off-the-wall number, 68.87.68.162
that sound right??


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

danny7481 said:


> found it, but its some off-the-wall number, 68.87.68.162
> that sound right??


Yep -- it would be an address that is part of a range owned by your ISP. That sounds quite right to me.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

cheer said:


> Yep -- it would be an address that is part of a range owned by your ISP. That sounds quite right to me.


thanks

does it ever change? i noticed under my router settings its checked to receive the DNS ip automatic from the isp.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

danny7481 said:


> thanks
> 
> does it ever change? i noticed under my router settings its checked to receive the DNS ip automatic from the isp.


It certainly can if your ISP changes it, but in practice I don't think it's likely. Mine haven't changed in years.


----------

